# Grand Canyon



## icassell (Jun 2, 2009)

I wasn't sure where to put this, but I thought there might be interest.  I received this from The Grand Canyon Association of which I'm a member:

The Grand Canyon Field Institute is pleased to announce a forthcoming ensemble of landscape photography workshops taught by longtime Grand Canyon instructor Kevin Martini-Fuller. Offered periodically throughout the week, these sunrise and sunset shoots will put (adult) students in the right place at the right time to catch Grand Canyon at its best. Discussions will revolve around camera basics, light, composition and creative expression. Workshops will last several hours and take place in or near the Historic Village District. Afternoon workshops for parents and children will be offered as well. The series runs from July 28-September 4. For information on workshop fees and other details please inquire at gcfi@grandcanyon.org.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 2, 2009)

What an awesome idea! Depending on the price, it will hopefully be a popular workshop series


----------



## icassell (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes it does.  Maybe there should be a separate Forum here to post info on available workshops.

Ian


----------

